# Fishing Pole Storage



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

This is such a small thing that it hardly counts as a mod, but it makes a difference for us! The rear pass-through storage is handy but very narrow. The hooks let us keep our fishing poles assembled, yet out of the way of the braces, chocks and ramps we shove into the storage area (not gently, either). We've also done the tip-out to drawer mod (love it), and added a velcro strap to the frame in the front pass-through to hold hoses and electrical cords off of the floor. Next up we will be converting the two hanging lockers in the bunk room to lockers with shelves. Our camping trips definitely don't call for that much storage for hanging clothing!


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good! I chose to use a piece of PVC drain pipe for rod storage, but I have to remove the reels.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! We have the same pass through storage on our 250RS - the hooks are a good idea!


----------

